# 2019 Honda Insight



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

So I don't have the guts to buy a prius (too ugly and don't like the way they drive). This looks promising though. It's a better looking Civic that's a 50+ mpg hybrid.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

And you will ruin this exelent car (because it’s Honda) driving junkies and drunks? No way!


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Laino said:


> And you will ruin this exelent car (because it's Honda) driving junkies and drunks? No way!


It's gonna be priced cheaper then an Accord.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

A hybrid that actually looks nice.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

New car + uber = dumb


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Get a Hyundai compact for $2-4k

35mpg and near-zero depreciation or investment trumps 50 mpg and major investment


----------

